# Celebrities Who Look Just Like Their Famous Parents



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2014)

A few of these are super close in looks...http://www.buzzfeed.com/omarvillegas/celebs-who-look-just-like-their-famous-parents#2ie4415


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2014)

Goodness me,,,they are  doppelgängers?


----------

